# The Aeolus RDA by Syntheticloud - HD Slideshow



## Alex (2/5/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (3/5/15)

i keep putting this in my basket and throwing it out lol 

p.s this is not helping the cause lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/15)

@Paulie it's the amazing top airflow of the Rouge in a beautiful package! Now the big question is can it be modded for BF? @JakesSA 

I wonder if VaporDNA have it in stock? And yes they do... $79.99

http://www.vapordna.com/Aeolus-RDA-Rebuildable-Atomizer-by-Syntheticloud-p/aeo001.htm


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/15)

Bummer... they only have the Brass and Copper one in stock! SS sold out.


----------



## Paulie (3/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer... they only have the Brass and Copper one in stock! SS sold out.


Rob I think we should ask jakes on this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/5/15)

I don't think this will be possible to bottom feed.

See pic below of the deck. Where would one drill the feed whole?

I doubt you could drill that lip on the deck and if you drill the post itself, because of that lip, it won't drain effectively.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (4/5/15)

One could mill away that lip, I guess..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

